# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  كلمات سرGTA

## Ammar Qasaimeh

GTA


كلمات سر gta san andreas مع الشرح باعربي 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كلمات السر::
هده بعض اكواد لعبة gta san andreas و التي تتم كتابتها اتناء اللعب
KJKSZPJ : أسلحة (مجموعة 2
UZUMYMW : أسلحة (مجموعة 3)
NCSGDAG : مستوى Hitman في كل الاسلحة
WANRLTW : ذخيرة لا تنفذ و عدم الحاجة الى اعادة شحن السلاح
JYSDSOD : مستوى عضلات Max
OGXSDAG : مستوى الاحترام Max
EHIBXQS : مستوى *** Appeal Max
BTCDBCB : مستوى الشحم Max
KVGYZQK :سي جاي نحيل
LFGMHAL : القفز عاليا
IAVENJQ : لكمة قوية جدا
BEKKNQV : سي جاي جذاب
MUNASEF : الأدرينالين (GTA3) الحركة البطيئة
HESOYAM : الصحة و الدرع Max بالإضافة إلى $ 250 000 000
BAGUVIX : صحة دائمة
CVWKXAM : التنفس تحت الماء
AEDUWNV : عدم الشعور بالجوع
SJMAHPE : تجنيد أي شخص كان (يعطيه مسدس)
ZSOXFSQ : تجنيد أي شخص كان (يعطيه RPG)
PGGOMOY : تحكم جيد
AEZAKMI : الشرطة لا تبحث عنك أبدا
ASNAEB : إعادة مستوى المطاردة إلى الصفر
OSRBLHH : زيادة مستوى المطاردة بنجمتين
LJSPQK : مستوى مطاردة 6 نجوم

متعلقة بإظهار سيارات :
AGBDLCID : Monster
AIWPRTON : Rhino tank
AKJJYGLC : Quad
AMOMHRER : Tanker Truck
AQTBCODX : Romero
CQZIJMB : Bloodring Banger
EEGCYXT : Dozer
JQNTDMH : Rancher
JUMPJET : Hydra
KGGGDKP : Vortex Hovercraft
KRIJEBR : Stretch
OHDUDE : Hunter
PDNEJOH : Voiture de course 1
VPJTQWV : Voiture de course 2
(RZHSUEW : Caddie (golf
UBHYZHQ : Trash Truck
URKQSRK : Plane
YECGAA : Jetpack
AIYPWZQP : Parachute


متعلقة بإحداث تغييرات على السيارات :
AFSNMSMW : القوارب تطير
BSXSGGC : السيارات تسير عن بعد
COXEFGU : كل السيارات تحمل نيترو
CPKTNWT : تفجير كل السيارات
OUIQDMW : يمكنك اطلاق النار بحرية من السيارة (كما في لعبة Mafia)
RIPAZHA : السيارات تطير
XICWMD : سيارة غير مرئية

متعلقة بمحيط اللعبة:
ICIKPYH : طقس مشمس جدا
AFZLLQLL : طقس مشمس
AUIFRVQS : طقس مغيم
MGHXYRM : طقس هائج
ALNSFMZO : طقس مظلم
CWJXUOC : عاصفة رملية
CIKGCGX : الكل يلبس ثياب البحر
IOWDLAC : كل السيارات سوداء
LLQPFBN : كل السيارات وردية
BGKGTJH : كل السيارات قديمة
FVTMNBZ : سيارات ريفية
GUSNHDE : سيارات سباق
THGLOJ : حركية سير خفيفة
XJVSNAJ : اللعب في الليل
ZEIIVG : كل أضواء المرور خضراء
ASBHGRB : إلفيس في كل مكان (GTA2)
FOOOXFT : الكل يحمل السلاح
PRIEBJ : زي مضحك
AFPHULTL : زي نينجا
OFVIAC : سماء برتقالية 9:00 pm
YLTEICZ : سائقوا السيارات عدائيون

أخرى :
SZCMAWO : انتحار
VKYPQCF : نيترو للتاكسي
YSOHNUL : تسريع الساعة
LIYOAAY : إبطاء الوقت
PPGWJHT : تسريع الوقت
MROEMZH : العصابات في كل مكان
BAGOWPG : الكل يلاحقك
AJLOJYQY : المدنيون يحملون مضارب Golf
BGLUAWML : المدنيون يهاجمون بشتى أنواع الأسلحة
IOJUFZN : حرب في الشارع


الاسرار:
اhesoyam: لزيادة المال و الدم الابيض و الاحمر
agbdlcid: سيارة 4x4 كبيرة
AIWPRTON: دبابة
JUMPJET: طائرة حربية
OHDUDE: هيليكوبتر حربية
KGGGDKEP: قارب صغير
LLQPFBN: كل السيارات وردية
LXGIWYL : سلاح 1
KJKSZPJ: سلاح 2
UZUMYMW: سلاح 3
WANRLTW: تبقى دخيرة السلاح ممتلئة لا تنقص
OSRBLHH: زيادة نجمات الشرطة
ASNAKMI : نقصان نجمات الشرطة
AEZAKMI : الشرطة اصحابك لا يادونك
AKJJYGLC : دراجة نارية 4 عجلات
LEDUWNV : قفزة عالية جدا
KVGYZQK: سمين
SPEEDFREAK سرعة سيارة
BUBBLECARS: عندما تمس السيارات تطير
FOOOSCFT : شعب كله لديه سلاح
KRIJEBR: ليموزين
YECGAA :سان اندرياس يطير
RIPAZHA طيران سيارة
GUSNHDE : سيارات جميلة
ASNAEB: سيارات جميلة2
PRIEBJ: شعب يرجع ك الدجاج

 

منقول

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور عمار الله يعطيك العافية  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

يا الله مليح ظل اتعلم العبة نفسها :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا

----------


## الامبراطور

كفانا تفاهات 
فلنتحرر لنلعب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_



كفانا تفاهات 

فلنتحرر لنلعب


_


 :Db465236ff: ضحكتني

----------


## النورس الحزين

تسلم على هيك تفسير

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_كفانا تفاهات 

فلنتحرر لنلعب_



 ما اعرفتك يا أوباما  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

والله انا بهاي الكلمات دمرت العالم 

شكرا

----------

